# Auto Trail Help



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
I have just bought a 1998 Auto Trail Scout,there is a switch with a light on it,its placed on the side of the wooden panel beside our cooker,this switch is real low down near the inner step,we just cant find what this switch is for,we are hoping someone can help with this unknown switch.
Garry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not too familiar with a Scout but my betting is, it is the on/off switch for the electric water heater for use when on hook up?

peedee


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

On our Chieftain its a light switch for inside the battery locker/underfloor storage.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Water heater I would have thought. Or maybe for the fridge when on electric.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Perhaps it's for the electric hob, assuming your cooker has 3 gas rings and 1 electric.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If it has a red light on it then it will be for something that takes a bit of power such as electric stove, water heater etc..
My guess is similar to above, if you have the cooker with 3 gas rings and 1 electric then it's for that electric ring.... Switch it off and try...


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Garry
It may be your awning light switch. We have a scout and there is a similar switch but it's high level to the left of the door.
Frank


----------



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Many thanks for all your help in this matter,i have tried all the above,but still cant find what the switch is for,even contacted Auto Trail and they didnt know.
Well im sure i will find out through time.
Thanks again
Garry


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

*Switch*



lonewolf62 said:


> Many thanks for all your help in this matter,i have tried all the above,but still cant find what the switch is for,even contacted Auto Trail and they didnt know.
> Well im sure i will find out through time.
> Thanks again
> Garry


 On my Autotrail it is a switch for the locker light where the battery is kept on the offside of the vehicle


----------



## 113841 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi

We have the same switch on our Arapaho and it is apperently for a heater in the cold water tank that you can use to stop it freezing.


----------



## stitches (Sep 23, 2008)

HI 

I have a dakota and the switch by the step operates the locker lights.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

on our Auto trail the switch by the step is for a little light inside and above the habitation door, right next to ours is the switch for the electric step.

Tina


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

lonewolf62 said:


> Hi,
> I have just bought a 1998 Auto Trail Scout,there is a switch with a light on it,its placed on the side of the wooden panel beside our cooker,this switch is real low down near the inner step,we just cant find what this switch is for,we are hoping someone can help with this unknown switch.
> Garry


Hi i used to have a A/Scout and it was the same as my cheiftain the switch you describe is for the door step light fitted into the entry step its self


----------

